# Anybody run a camera IN your salt spreader?



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Well i finally upgraded to a somewhat larger spreader. From a snowex 575 to a 1075. I can hold a lot more salt now, but its hard to judge how much is in there and how much i have used. Well without getting out and looking after every lot.

So it got me thinking. Has anyone ever put one of the small cameras inside a spreader to see how much you have and how its going? With all the newer small cameras and tv screens for them, it should be pretty easy to do. I thought this might be a good idea for the guys who run bulk as well.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have had the same thought with the camera but mounted on the sprayer, when spraying a clear liquid at night on a white back ground its hard to see.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Peter Beering has a little bit of experience with this.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Wheres peter


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

I wouln't think a camera would last long under those conditions.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt spreader*



maelawncare;932112 said:


> Well i finally upgraded to a somewhat larger spreader. From a snowex 575 to a 1075. I can hold a lot more salt now, but its hard to judge how much is in there and how much i have used. Well without getting out and looking after every lot.
> 
> So it got me thinking. Has anyone ever put one of the small cameras inside a spreader to see how much you have and how its going? With all the newer small cameras and tv screens for them, it should be pretty easy to do. I thought this might be a good idea for the guys who run bulk as well.


========================================================================================================================================================================================================================

It might be simpler if you buy a pair of loom clamps at the hardware store and piece of threaded rod to accept a small piece of wood 2 by 4 to act as a level gauge and then attach the threaded rod to the end of the spreader on the inside with the loom clamps bolted to the rear wall of the spreader.

You would have do some figuring if you have a fiberglass spreader and do not want to poke a pair of holes in it.

leon:waving::waving:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Actually some of these cameras are sealed weather tight. May be a little dusty or dirty? The ones at my shop and outside my house are sealed watertight.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

What about a wireless backup camera for your license plate that they sell at walmart.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

mycirus;932437 said:


> What about a wireless backup camera for your license plate that they sell at walmart.


Should be sealed and waterproof. Inexpensive too.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

I understand they make cameras that are waterproof, but I think from reading his post he is talking about puting it inside the spreader. I would think the salt would eat up the seals pretty quick. Maybe not but that would be my concern.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

without trying to sound stupid, I have a question for the OP. If you don't get out and look at each lot to see how much is in the spreader, how do you know how much salt you spread in the last lot, and how much to charge? Maybe you have salt included in the price, but I only put in what I need for each lot, and charge per bag. It also saves me from loosing salt inbetween lots.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

dforbes;932456 said:


> I understand they make cameras that are waterproof, but I think from reading his post he is talking about puting it inside the spreader. I would think the salt would eat up the seals pretty quick. Maybe not but that would be my concern.


Salt eats just about everything. But these cameras are maybe 
$40 ? Moisture and salt would be worse? But just salt dust?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

you will learn it as you use the spreader more. besides you know how much your lots normally take. if you need it down to the exact bag and exact 50#s id say your better to only load up exactly what you need


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

Kubota 8540;932532 said:


> Salt eats just about everything. But these cameras are maybe
> $40 ? Moisture and salt would be worse? But just salt dust?


I didn't realize you could by these this cheap. Is that just for the camera or does it include a screen to watch it on?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

dforbes;932624 said:


> I didn't realize you could by these this cheap. Is that just for the camera or does it include a screen to watch it on?


Cameras only $25-40
Monitor for cab $40-60
Whole set up $ 50-100 depending on size of monitor/lcd screen


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

If it works thats a darn good idea.

I drive a salt truck now and even with lights in the back, the only way I can tell that im actually spreading is when I hear it hitting cars in the parking lot...haha And thats not the best idea.

I am so going to hook one of those up and see how it works.


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

Would you need a light for the camera or are they for low light.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

procut1;932673 said:


> If it works thats a darn good idea.
> 
> I drive a salt truck now and even with lights in the back, the only way I can tell that im actually spreading is when I hear it hitting cars in the parking lot...haha And thats not the best idea.
> 
> I am so going to hook one of those up and see how it works.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VR3-...wItemQQptZCar_Audio_Video?hash=item3358c015cf

Screen is kind of small on this one


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I might try it. One thing i need to figure out is how to light up the area. Dont know if it will work in a dark area. 

And there is no way i am going to stop at each lot and check the hopper. Theres a reason i bought a bigger salt spreader. I do know roughly how much salt each lot takes. But sometimes you have to use more, and sometimes you have to use less. And not salt is lost in between. Its a snowex.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

maelawncare;932709 said:


> I might try it. One thing i need to figure out is how to light up the area. Dont know if it will work in a dark area.
> 
> And there is no way i am going to stop at each lot and check the hopper. Theres a reason i bought a bigger salt spreader. I do know roughly how much salt each lot takes. But sometimes you have to use more, and sometimes you have to use less. And not salt is lost in between. Its a snowex.


I do believe most of these cameras are infrared night vision


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Kubota 8540;932722 said:


> I do believe most of these cameras are infrared night vision


From what i have looked at. The cheap ones are not.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WATE..._Camper_Parts_Accessories?hash=item1e59664d23
cheapest I could find ( camera only ) think I would want 3-7 inch lcd monitor


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

what if you mount a small camera to the cab near the 3rd break light looking down into the spreader?? all decient camera's are night vision.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I think that would be out of the way and a decent view. I've seen some that have a small shield over the lens like a visor?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

like this one.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

yep, that and a 7" lcd for the blind guy (me)


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a snow ex 575 and if I carry salt in the hopper between sites I loose salt. I tried it the first day I got it, and lost close to 20 pounds on a 6 mile drive.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

maelawncare;932199 said:


> Wheres peter


He doesn't post here anymore because he got his patties slapped for promoting a product that he doesn't sponsor here.



dforbes;932373 said:


> I wouln't think a camera would last long under those conditions.


You're wrong. PBeering has been using one in a Buzzbox for several years and has worked fine.

Pretty sure wizardsr has one as well. Surprised he hasn't jumped in on this thread yet.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I know with a lot of products it can be a crap shoot to get a good product and price is not always an indicator. But I have some night vision cameras that are truly fantastic both day and night. Some others I paid much more for and work great in total darkness but not worth a dam during bright sunny days. So getting the right camera may be a trial and error procedure.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Rc2505;932989 said:


> I have a snow ex 575 and if I carry salt in the hopper between sites I loose salt. I tried it the first day I got it, and lost close to 20 pounds on a 6 mile drive.


Something must be wrong with your spreader. I have both a 575 and a 1075 and neither will lose salt when their not running.


----------



## Big Snow Balls (Aug 21, 2008)

Some one needs to invent a scale for salt hoppers such as snow ex V spreaders, sure would take the guess work out of it. I know they make them for semi trailers and pay loader buckets.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

maelawncare;933707 said:


> Something must be wrong with your spreader. I have both a 575 and a 1075 and neither will lose salt when their not running.


We use 575's on our sidewalk machines and they loose a bit of salt but they really loose icemelter. As they get older the poly around the auger gets worn.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Big Snow Balls;936115 said:


> Some one needs to invent a scale for salt hoppers such as snow ex V spreaders, sure would take the guess work out of it. I know they make them for semi trailers and pay loader buckets.


After a while you become very good at guessing. A scale would just be something else to fix and it's not needed IMO. I also can't see the need for a camera either but I also didn't realize they were that cheap, who knows I might try one.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Big Snow Balls;936115 said:


> Some one needs to invent a scale for salt hoppers such as snow ex V spreaders, sure would take the guess work out of it. I know they make them for semi trailers and pay loader buckets.


23.5 ton average weight on a semi-trailer, 47 skidloader buckets for me, average bucket 1,000 pounds times 20 years close enough for me no scale needed. Only a slight variance in weight for fine dry or wet salt, just not enough to adjust my guesstimate.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

JD Dave;936127 said:


> After a while you become very good at guessing. A scale would just be something else to fix and it's not needed IMO. I also can't see the need for a camera either but I also didn't realize they were that cheap, who knows I might try one.


I have one on the side of my house overlooking my yard, you can see in total darkness, when you can't see your hand in front of your face, and paid less than a hundred dollars for it.


----------



## Stellers Garage (Dec 4, 2009)

You can try one of these. Good for switching between trucks. Helps with hooking up trailers and plows.

http://www.swifthitch.com/swifthitch_home.html


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Stellers Garage;936655 said:


> You can try one of these. Good for switching between trucks. Helps with hooking up trailers and plows.
> 
> http://www.swifthitch.com/swifthitch_home.html


That's pretty nice, seems like it would be real handy be able to move it around and keep a watch on different things when need be ,until I got to the price!
$239 ouch!! Call me tight maybe?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

JD Dave;936123 said:


> We use 575's on our sidewalk machines and they loose a bit of salt but they really loose icemelter. As they get older the poly around the auger gets worn.


The ploy around the auger should never get worn. There is a metal sleeve in there so it wont get worn. If yours is not there, that is why you are losing salt. The poly wore out from not having the metal sleeve on the inside.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I found a setup with camera and screen at autozone for $70. Im gonna buy it and see how it works. I know i will probably figure out how much salt i use in this spreader, but for now this will work. And i can always use the camera as a backup camera.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Even the really really good camera like the one posted dont last... Ive had myn for 2 years and the salt has eaten away at it now somehow moisture get in it and fogs up the lense... Camera still works great but you sure cant see a whole lot :crying:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

elite1msmith;932546 said:


> you will learn it as you use the spreader more. besides you know how much your lots normally take. if you need it down to the exact bag and exact 50#s id say your better to only load up exactly what you need


i couldent agree more, i know all my lots numbers, and if your new to the lot, you can pretty much just guess it


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Well i decided to go ahead and do it. I was order a system for reverse camera and decided what the hell. Seems to be working good so far. Wont be able to tell till i get some salt in there. I coated everything except the lense in thick fluid film so hopefully it wont corrode to hell. I got one camera in the spreader, one on the headache rack looking back and one on the plow lights looking down at the plow. All heated cameras all with night vision

The storm we got this weekend is what really made me decide to do it. We had a lot of blowing snow so some of the lots needed a little salt and some more. This way i will know exactly how much salt i have put down on each lot


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

we experimented with them at the county the cameras were nice but we had so many problems with the connections we gave up. that was about 5 years ago so i am sure they changed them since then.


----------

